# Canon 24-70 ii in stock at Onecall and PC.Nation



## jasonFTW (Sep 27, 2012)

Canon 24-70 ii in stock at Onecall and PC.Nation at MSRP of $2,299. Get em while they last!

Of course reviews have been mixed from Glowing to mediocre. I am taking my chances and hope to get a good copy.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 27, 2012)

I haven't seen any reviews saying it was mediocre although there have been some trolling comments by 9 year olds on the forums.
I have seen some who think that every lens is exactly the same and perfect, in spite of the abundant that lenses vary, including Zeiss.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 27, 2012)

Do you have a link to onecall? I could not find it on their site. They are local, only a few miles from me, so I was going to see if I could get one. Its much easier to return if it is not up to par.


----------



## sheedoe (Sep 27, 2012)

Also in stock from buydig/beachcamera and Kenmore camera via eBay


----------



## mirekti (Sep 27, 2012)

I expected these would be sold out right away...


----------



## stringfellow1946 (Sep 27, 2012)

Picking mine up at the weekend. LCE Southampton UK.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Sep 27, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Do you have a link to onecall? I could not find it on their site. They are local, only a few miles from me, so I was going to see if I could get one. Its much easier to return if it is not up to par.



Yeah it doesn't seem to be on the OneCall site. Maybe only if you call them?


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Sep 27, 2012)

sheedoe said:


> Also in stock from buydig/beachcamera and Kenmore camera via eBay



Watch out for Beach, they have no local stock and their web page has it for $2999! So don't make a quick order expecting $2299 and not realize that.


----------



## sheedoe (Sep 27, 2012)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> sheedoe said:
> 
> 
> > Also in stock from buydig/beachcamera and Kenmore camera via eBay
> ...


Good catch. Son of a beach I didn't even notice that.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Sep 28, 2012)

PC Nation thing was a bust. If you were a new customer they waited on verification while selling to others who ordered later apparently and you got shafted or maybe they were just slow in updating stock status and never had them left for most of the time they said they still did today. I think only a few of the first callers got them, at best. Everyone else will be in for a bad surprise even if you chose expedited shipping methods. Glad I called to verify what was going on or not. Kenmore did have them though! Nice service.


----------



## Ophthaltographer (Sep 28, 2012)

This morning I noticed PCNation listed the lens in stock and I purchased 1 of the 3 units they were expecting to receive this afternoon. It was shipped this evening and the lens is now again listed as backordered. I believe today's was the fourth shipment they have received in the last few weeks so they seem to be getting a steady supply. Very friendly and helpful staff.


----------



## Ophthaltographer (Sep 28, 2012)

Why Spammer when I type PC. Nation.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Sep 28, 2012)

Ophthaltographer said:


> Spammer? Spammer = Spammer



hah, the bulletin board is obviously hating on most vendors, you need to mispell the store just enough to trick the filter but let people still known who you were talking about


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Sep 28, 2012)

Ophthaltographer said:


> This morning I noticed Spammer listed the lens in stock and I purchased 1 of the 3 units they were expecting to receive this afternoon. It was shipped this evening and the lens is now again listed as backordered. I believe today's was the fourth shipment they have received in the last few weeks so they seem to be getting a steady supply. Very friendly and helpful staff.



So I guess they did get them in so the In Stock notice was real, but I got shafted when they sold my copy to someone behind me in line while they were waiting to personally verify my CC with me.... kinda poor policy IMO. Don't say it's in stock for a certain delivery date with fast shipping and then bump someone aside just because you need to do a CC verification and have it sell out on them in the meantime.

Anyway proves the point to always call and never bother with website ordering, who knows what is really going on when you do that.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 28, 2012)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> Ophthaltographer said:
> 
> 
> > Spammer? Spammer = Spammer
> ...


They had been spamming the forum with fake users making posts about how great they are. Now a mention of them turns to Spammer. Well deserved.


----------



## Ophthaltographer (Sep 28, 2012)

When the 5D3 first became available, I ordered it and a 16-35L lens from One Call. They shipped each seperately Fed Ex requiring a signature which is One Call's policy. When the 2 boxes arrived in town, it took an additional 3 days to get me and the boxes in the same place at the same time. A Fed Ex _nightmare_ which could have been averted if the boxes had been sent to my office and not my residence. Lesson learned. One Call was great to work with though.


----------



## jasonFTW (Sep 28, 2012)

So it looks like onecall is out of stock on yesterday's batch. The page for the 24-70 is back up and the item is listed as 'Coming Soon'. Unfortunately it looks like the price went up to $2,500.

My PC Nation order also went from In stock to back order status as I was a new customer and apparently got shafted. Waiting to call as soon as they open this morning to see what is up.

Something similar happened when I ordered my 5D3 from onecall....item was in stock when the order was placed, but soon switched to 'backordered' in the order status. I called and they assured me that my item was in stock and it shipped later that day. I am hoping this is the same case with PC Nation, although it is probably just wishful thinking and my wait will continue.

EDIT:

Yup, spoke to customer service and they oversold on the lenses. I cancelled the order and put one in at Kenmore. I missed their ebay offering last night, which had a little bit cheaper shipping and the +-$45 ebay bucks.


----------



## jonathan7007 (Sep 29, 2012)

Not all pre-orders filled yet, so annoying that some stock in this new lens gets out. GRRR. but I know I might have jumped on existing stock if I didn't have a pre-order and a lot to do right now so I'm letting the pre-order ride for a while.

jonathan7007


----------



## Sitting Elf (Oct 3, 2012)

Just ordered mine from Newegg.com! ;D

They had four in stock when I ordered, so as of this posting there should still be three available.

Go get'em!! :-*


----------

